# switching handles...quick fix



## andre s (Dec 3, 2015)

not sure i would consider this "handiwork" :dontknow:, but thought some would like to see anyway... i popped the original D handle off of a petty and saved it. later slid it on below knife which had a comically small stub. ground some kurouchi off. not a bad little knife, fairly thin behind edge to begin with. keeps a nice edge. somewhat odorous/reactive steel though


----------



## rick_english (Dec 4, 2015)

Pretty cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 420layersofdank (Dec 4, 2015)

How is the balance ? Would think it's blade heavy given it only having a stub as opposed to a tang.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 4, 2015)

How did you remove the original handle off this mini clever?


----------



## andre s (Dec 4, 2015)

rick_english said:


> Pretty cool, thanks for sharing.


thanks!



420layersofdank said:


> How is the balance ? Would think it's blade heavy given it only having a stub as opposed to a tang.


i didn't do a great job of describing the work. I meant the stubby handle is a stub. the tang is a rat tail that's folded over at the butt. it was and still is blade heavy: the rat tail tang is fairly insubstantial...very similar to an older nogent style sabatier-







marc4pt0 said:


> How did you remove the original handle off this mini clever?


I used a hacksaw to cut off the folded end, then split the wood with a wood carving chisel.

...
D handle from petty slid snugly around the tang without modifications. 
bit of epoxy and it was ready to go.


----------

